# Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern



## mwicki (26. Juni 2008)

Hi alle miteinander,

Unser Schwimmteich hat ca. 120 m2, Hauptwindrichtung ist West nach Ost,
relativ viel Blueten-, Pollen- und Blatteintrag aufgrund nachbarlicher Gegebenheiten.
Ueberlege deshalb einen grosszuegigen Einbauskimmer à la Oase BioSys oder aehnliches Produkt in Kastenform im oestlichen Uferbereich einzusetzen.
Allerdings erwaege ich (auch aufgrund oertlicher Zwaenge) den Skimmer nicht ausserhalb des Teiches und mit Foliendurchbruch einzugraben, sondern innerhalb des Teiches, verkleidet mit Verbundmatte und/oder Steinen und direkter Saugleitung zu einem NG Saugsammler zu plazieren.

Wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit solchen Skimmern,
vielleicht auch mit einer derartigen Einbauweise ?

Wie sollte die Saugleitung zum Saugsammler, Entfernung ca. 12 - 13m dimensioniert werden ?

Vielen Dank fuer alle Beitraege,
lg, wicki


----------



## Silke (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern*

Hallo,
wir hatten einen solchen Skimmer im Einsatz. Auch innerhalb des Teiches. Aber: für diese Fläche wird er nicht ausreichen. Da müsstest du was größeres oder mehrere Teile einbauen. Jedenfalls war bei es bei uns so, daß immer diverse Teile nicht im Skimmer gelandet sind, sondern daneben im Sumpfbeet. Der Skimmer sollte so plaziert werden, daß du eine gute Strömung erzeugst und dadurch das meiste im Kasten landet.
Bestimmt melden sich noch ein paar Schwimmteichbesitzer...
PS: bau dir für das Geld selbst einen Skimmer. Ich fand das O...e-Teil einfach nur plünnig.


----------



## mwicki (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern*

HI Silke,

Erstmal Danke fuer die Info.
Habt Ihr nun eine andere Skimmerloesung, da Du in der Vergangenheitsform sprichst ?
Das mit der Stroemung ist mir klar, leider vor Beginn des Teichbetriebs schwer zu beurteilen; wie so manche andere Dinge die man nach erlebter Praxis anders loesen wuerde . . .
Lief der Skimmer im Schwerkraftbetrieb oder mit eigener Pumpe ?

. . . und was heisst denn nun pluennig, das gibts im wienerischen Wortschatz nicht. 

lg, wicki


----------



## nobsi (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern*

hi wicki!

ich habe einen Kastenskimmer (Hydroclear-Skimmer) von  http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de, der allerdings nicht im teich sondern am rand des teiches installiert wurde und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

:cu 
norbert


----------



## Silke (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern*

Hallo Wicki,
nein, wir haben ihn dieses Jahr rausgeschmissen. Ich musste genau so viel keschern wie ohne - also was soll ich noch damit. Willst du ihn haben ?
Und ja, er lief auf Schwerkraft mit einer Aquamax 8000.
Im Moment haben wir keine andere Lösung. Wir überlegen aber, ob wir einen Filter installieren, der dann auch vom Boden absaugt, denn dahin verflüchtigten sich nämlich die Blätter, wenn sie nach 3 Tagen nicht abgefischt waren.
Wir haben hier im Norden ja ständig Wind und dafür war das Gerät einfach nicht geeignet.
Plünnig - von minderer Qualität bzw. fällt bei höheren Anforderungen in sich zusammen. , sozusagen Schrott.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Einbauskimmern*

Servus Wicki

Alternative zu Einbau-Skimmer.

Wir hatten zuerst so einen Skimmer 
  
(110er HT-90° Bogen) der aber keinen Wasserstand mitmachte und war deshalb sehr ineffizient. Zu tief im Wasser > keine Sogwirkung, zu hoch > lief die Pumpe trocken (passierte meist wenn wir nicht zu Hause waren)

und dann diesen
 
der war wirklich gut
Diesen gibts sogar in 150er Ausführung.

Beide im Schwerkraftbetrieb.


----------

